# Compal CL56 Wireless (IPW2200)

## DrFishstik

I have tried the ndiswrapper driver but to no avail, all dmesg says is that it loaded, and it does not assign a mac address.  Also i noticed in Linux the Wireless radio toggle switch doesnt activate the radio when i try and use the ipw22200 0.3 driver.

Any thoughts???

----------

## DrFishstik

I upraded to ndiswrapper 0.9 from ndiswrapper.sf.net and my intel pro wireless 2200 is now getting a wlan0 interface, the only problem is enableing the radio switch on the side of my lappy so it actually does somthing.

----------

## DrFishstik

*bump*  Only problem now is the radio switch.  If in my Windows boot, it seems to stay on after i switch it on (and its software in the OS recognizes it) and reboot the laptop to linux.  Any thoughts?

----------

## hardkaare

I got the same problem with the radio switch, is thre any program or anything that can activate this radio I linux without having to boo to windows and set it on there?

----------

## DrFishstik

http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=37477&highlight=cl56+Linux[url][/url]

Posted above are my expierences on my CL56 in Linux.  Included are basic instructions for acerhk, (see last post) which will tell you how to do the wiereless switch.

*EDIT* rather than all that stuff for local.start, I am now using the ipw2200 driver version 0.7 (which loads at kernel boot) and I put the acerhk stuff in /etc/init.d/bootmisc so it loads before any network scripts you have in place related to your wireless try to start : D

----------

## hardkaare

Thx man, you safed my day  :Smile: 

----------

## csheppar

I have a PowerNotebook PowerPro 5:14 which is apparantly a repackaged CL51. I have the same problem trying to get the wifi switch to work. I have the acerhk module but can't seem to load it. Adding force_series=290 causes kernel panic.  :Sad:  Anyone know how to get the wifi switch to work with a Windowless CL51? I've spent several days on this so far so any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## csheppar

The correct modprobe line for the PowerPro 5:14 (or Compal CL51) is:

modprobe acerhk poll=0 force_series=290.

There's a verbose=<1-4> flag that may be useful as well, see the acerhk README for more info.

I just now got it loaded so I still need to get it configured to load automatically at boot.

----------

